# Can I give these treats to my Ratties?



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi, I haven't posted in a while. I was wondering about 3 different treats if they were safe for my rats. Sorry for spelling errors ahead of time.First is Vitakraft® Mini-Pop Small Animal Treats. Here is the description from PetSmart: Vitakraft mini Pop Small Animal Treats are a special snack for rabbits, gerbils, rats, mice and more. These treats contain a host of natural minerals and other nutrients, and offer the fun of popcorn as they are microwaveable or can be eaten straight from the bag. Your small pet will enjoy munching on the kernels as well as gnawing on the cob. i read the reviews and people said that their hamsters really enjoyed it. Online it says the ingredients are 100%popcorn. I thought it would be a really fun treat for my rats, i also have a dwarf hamster and a guinea pig (a piggy is depicted on the packaging) so it would be great if they could have it too. But i thought i would be safe and ask about it here to make sure it was ok for my rats (and for my hammy and piggy if you know). I will post a picture of the package.Second are chicken and sweet potato dog treats. I thought the ratties would like to try the sweet potato, since i don't eat it myself they haven't had any. The packaging says all natural. I will post pictures of front and back of packaging so you can see the ingredients. Lastly are Chicken Rolls "100% natural" gourmet dog treats. These ones i don't care wether i feed them to the rats or not but i saw them and thought i would check them out. I will post front and back pictures of the packaging whichh includes ingredient information. I am not wanting to pick up a whole bunch of packaged crap and only give that to my rats, i was just thinking that it would be nice for the rats to have a different treat now and then as well as their food and fresh stuff. And the popcorn looks super fun . Sorry for the long post! And sorry if the photo's aren't in order!!


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd be ultra careful with the sweet potato one. You'd better make sure the sweet potato are 100% cooked, since raw or undercooked will hurt them.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not familiar with any of those treats, but pet store treats are usually junk anyway. Get them some Gerber's baby puffs, rats love those and they are healthy with very low sugar and added vitamins/minerals.


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

i'd be wary of the chicken jerky and sweet potato treats if they were made in China:

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/SafetyHealth/ProductSafetyInformation/ucm360951.htm


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I have to second treats made for babies, they're much better for them and rats love them.


----------

